# Got me a CoolerMaster CM 690



## kenkickr (May 5, 2008)

*Got me a CoolerMaster CM 690(updated with mods)*

Just finished getting everything transfered over to the CM 690.  So far I like it more than I dislike, even though I have only played with it for about 10min,  and if you guys would like I can show some pictures later today(Have to go to work).  Also I can kind of give it a review if interested, even though I know there are a ton out there.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2008)

Sure, put up some pics.  Do you have any mods planned for it?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 5, 2008)

ok. move on! Have you modded it a bit?

p.s. I love that case (i have one too)


----------



## kenkickr (May 5, 2008)

Oh Yes!!  More or less it is going to be a paint job.  Thinking of painting the Chassis gun metal but the panels I'm not sure if I want to go all dark gloss metallic red or most dark gloss metallic red and the grill areas a gloss metallic black.  I do plan to do this soon but going to clean up the storage area since this is where I will do most of the painting and don't want dust/dirt to get all over.  Also going to cut some holes for better cable management.


----------



## kenkickr (May 5, 2008)

I'll post pics later since I have to get ready for work


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 12, 2008)

hey! where are those pics u told us u would post? We are waiting for them!


----------



## Silverel (May 12, 2008)

If you want an idea of a nice dark red, check the last pictures in my Mystique. All the rest came out kinda pinkish due to a crappy cell phone camera, but the last 3 were taken with a good camera.

Dark red looks really nice.


----------



## kenkickr (May 12, 2008)

Well, thanks to a bounced check somebody gave me for my B-day some mods have been put on hold.  I actually started this morning on some easy cutting and promise Wednesday I will post some cutting mods and a nice Zalman 9500 Nvidia Edition mod!


----------



## kenkickr (May 14, 2008)

Due to having to go into work tomorrow since we are setting up a network with new systems for a lawyer I will not be able to do any modding or pictures til this weekend.


----------



## kenkickr (May 20, 2008)

Alright, finally home and ready to post some pics of a few mods.  It's only the beginning though! 

The 1st picture is of the fan gril in the front of the case.  All I did was cut out the filter cause my Raptors need some nice cool air

The 2nd pic is of the squares and rectangles I cut into the mb tray to give this case the much better cable management I knew it could have.  I think the cable management looks alot better except for the 8-pin board connector but that will be fixed.  

The next step is going to be cutting away the plastic crap that is in front of the front fan behind the mesh on the front panel and the same on the top panel.  Will keep you updated.


----------



## kenkickr (May 22, 2008)

Yesterday I tried to add some more pictures but none would upload.  Is there another way I can get them on here and maybe for someone to edit the title of this post?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 22, 2008)

you cant edit the title of the post, i think. For the photos, i really dont know. Move on, guy, i'm waiting for more pics (i want to mod my 690 too, i need ideas)


----------



## kenkickr (May 22, 2008)

I would post more but I think the photo size is too large because each one says failed to upload when I try.


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2008)

Try hosting them on imageshack, or google for another free image hosting site.


----------



## kenkickr (May 22, 2008)

Thanks t_ski!  I'll get these hosted either tonight or tomorrow, depends if the rain this evening cancels our softball game(like it has for the past friggin month).


----------



## onry (May 22, 2008)

if you want i can put the pics on my photobucket account for ya


----------



## Richieb0y (May 23, 2008)

its a great case really here i have some pics i know its a mess i totaly droped PC for now for awhile


----------



## kenkickr (May 23, 2008)

Here are some pics after cutting out the plastic junk on the front panel.  I think it looks much better!


----------



## Richieb0y (May 23, 2008)

thats looking cool but did u removed the dust stoppers


----------



## kenkickr (May 23, 2008)

No, not yet.  My next plan of action is behind the grill at the top of the front plate I'm going to cut that away to open it up some more cause I just love the grill look!!  I've been looking for a nice, cool power button due to I'm moving the power button to the top, I think it just looks crappy with the 2 buttons and LED's down on the bottom front and everything else on top of the case.  

Also, wants I get my paint and start on the chassis, the top panel is coming off and alot of the plastic is going to be cut off.


----------



## kenkickr (May 27, 2008)

Here are some more pics, but of the chassis painting.  I decided after cutting the plastic out of the front that I'm waiting to cut the plastic out of the top because the mesh tabs on the front are breaking off after only removing it twice.  Anyways, here they are...
























































I have to give props to Onry for letting me use his shed forever and a day yesterday!  Much appreciated!!


----------



## onry (May 28, 2008)

thanks for not takin pics of my messy ass workshop LOL  
besides that it was a fun way to spend the afternoon.
maybe tomorrow i can get some work done on the koolance watercooled case i got on my bench
onry


----------



## kenkickr (May 28, 2008)

To a man a messy shop is beauty  Hell ya it was a nice day to work on it out of that humid ass weather!  Saturday I'll have the plastic crap cut out of the top panel and just might throw my new power button on.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 1, 2008)

Cut the plastic out of the top panel so here ya go.

Before the cutting massacre





After the cutting and without the mesh on it





On the case





Paint job coming soon!!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 1, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Cut the plastic out of the top panel so here ya go.
> 
> After the cutting and without the mesh on it



What are you going to replace the mesh with? I was in the process of putting a ThermoChill PA120.2 on top of my CM690 using a ThermoChill Shroud when my left arm ended up in a sling. (not related to my modding) Now all I can do is sit here and dream!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 2, 2008)

In the last picture you should see the mesh is back on for now til I start painting but I'm trying to figure out if I will be able to put the 120mm fans on top now since I cut that plastic crap away.  If I can then I can put my radiator in and start getting ready for some water cooling action.  All the water cooling probably will not happen until X-mas however.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 9, 2008)

More pictures.  I'm now starting the outside panels paint job and front button removal.  Already I think this is going to be sweet but anyways here are some progress pics. 

Plastic gettin the primer treatment






Bondo, the button remover





Sunbathin the paint





roughed up panels ready for primin





Top of the chassis gettin its primer ON


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 9, 2008)

good job! Cant wait to see how it looks finished!


----------



## will (Jun 9, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> In the last picture you should see the mesh is back on for now til I start painting but I'm trying to figure out if I will be able to put the 120mm fans on top now since I cut that plastic crap away.  If I can then I can put my radiator in and start getting ready for some water cooling action.  All the water cooling probably will not happen until X-mas however.



I took the plastic crap off the top as well so I could fit a couple of 120mm fans there, not the best job in the world lol, unless you get slim fans or something there is not quite enough space between the top of the case and the mesh... so basically my mesh is now bent upwards where the fans are and is not attached properly to the top any more! It works really well though with the fans there and the rad inside the case... just doesnt looks too great on the top, I could probably fix it but I cba!
I love the painting you've done on the interior, any tips for a painting noob? Im thinking about painting mine black inside, yours looks awesome!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!! For painting the interior I roughed the metal up a bit just to make sure the primer stuck to the metal pretty well.  Some sand in between primers and some don't, that's up to you but sanding between primers does help.  Same for the paint.  I used automotive primer, I think it adheres better, but there are cheaper and crappier primers out there.  For the paint I used Rustoleum's Metallic gun metal(That's what it looks like to me but not the real name and I don't have the can with me at the moment).  Same goes for the paint when it comes to the quality.  I did 3 coats each on the primer and paint.  Also the darker the primer you go with will make your paint darker to...I can't wait to see what the metallic blue is going to look like on the outside!!  

Sucks about the mesh there Will.  Did you completely dissembles everything(the I/O ports, ESATA, and most importantly the mesh)?  Did the basic 120mm fans push the mess up?   I'm thinking about shaving some off the fans when I put mine up there if that is the case since I haven't tested it out yet.


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 20, 2008)

wow very nice paint job, btw nice system!


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gj with the case hope it turns out wonderfully, plus you got a pretty system to put it in  can't wait to see how it looks when its done


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 20, 2008)

It's getting there.  I just started with the blue metallic paint that I think looks freakin cool!  I swear depending on the angle you look at it it will shift from purple to blue.   Thanks guys.


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 22, 2008)

oh man please post pics of the metallic paint!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 23, 2008)

When I get back to painting some more I will.  Been a little busy lately.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 2, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Alright, finally home and ready to post some pics of a few mods.  It's only the beginning though!
> 
> The 1st picture is of the fan gril in the front of the case.  All I did was cut out the filter cause my Raptors need some nice cool air
> 
> ...



on the second picture it shows the 8 pin connector leaving its ugly trail up the motherboard - how about going underneath it?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 2, 2008)

Havent posted any new pics but once I do you'll see the 8 pin is now behind the motherboard try.  I had to buy an 8-pin extender since that was the only cable not long enough but looks much better.  Also I bet once I put my Corsair 750W in I wont need the extender, cables are damn long!  Once I can get back to painting it shouldn't be very long before I'll show some new pics.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the same case, and i love it. Lots of room for fans and space for long video cards. I had a Antec Super Lanboy before it and it is way better.(i changed from the super lanboy when i saw the 9800 GX2). I was all like .


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

see if you can remove the hard drive cage and turn it 90' it's the one problem that plagues the 690 no air flow from front. I like the black you chose 

- Christine


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 4, 2008)

see now your making me think about modding my centurion 5 case which i love, i need to add some 120's to it and open it up more


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> see if you can remove the hard drive cage and turn it 90' it's the one problem that plagues the 690 no air flow from front. I like the black you chose
> 
> - Christine



I've thought about cutting some of the extra 3.5" drive bays away that I won't use but trying to figure out the best way without screwing up the paint job.  I'll probably have to repaint some of the case anyways since the blue I went with got onto the black.  I'm not showing pics yet, trying to keep it suspenseful!  Don't give any away Onry!! (It's over in his shed since he's been kind enough to let me work on it over there)


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I have the same case, and i love it. Lots of room for fans and space for long video cards. I had a Antec Super Lanboy before it and it is way better.(i changed from the super lanboy when i saw the 9800 GX2). I was all like .



It is an AWESOME case!  Right now til I get the painting done I'm using my Antec Solo case.  Not a bad case but for my config the Solo just doesn't cut it!  The one sweet thing about the 690 is the cost.  You just can't beat it for what you get!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

Something else I've been thinking of doing is taking the chrome pieces on the top and changing them out for some acrylic pieces and attaching LED's to each end.  One side will be HD activity and the other will be the Power LED side.  I think it would look pretty sweet.


----------



## gimpster123 (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks great so far- can't wait to see it when its done!


----------



## onry (Jul 5, 2008)

i aint tellin nuttin.
i started putting some paint on my cm690 BUT im not puttin any pics up til it is done .
yours is lookin pretty damn good tho


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2008)

I brought the case parts home so I can work on it and some other stuff around the house at the same time.  I guess I'll throw some up so here you go.

Chassis and top panel(I did this to compare to make sure the paint would look right)





Side Panels(just coated them again)





Front Panel and other pieces


----------



## HyD3 (Jul 11, 2008)

hope it turns out well......

I like the CM690.....lots of air flow. It's really good for overclocking your system.  Here's a pic of my CM690.  This is just an experimental airbrushing.....so bare with it.  I plan on getting another one.....but i want to paint it red!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 11, 2008)

That looks really cool there Hyd3, you mind if I send my case your way and you do that to mine!


----------



## HyD3 (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks kenkickr for the compliment. You don't want me doing your case, you can do it.....just do a search on youtube on how to do airbrushing flames. After a few practice runs, you can do it!!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 12, 2008)

HyD3 said:


> hope it turns out well......
> 
> I like the CM690.....lots of air flow. It's really good for overclocking your system.  Here's a pic of my CM690.  This is just an experimental airbrushing.....so bare with it.  I plan on getting another one.....but i want to paint it red!!!!



Wow, that looks awesome. Very well done.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 12, 2008)

aww it was primer not black thats why it looked better.  I think your side panel needs another coating it looks like you put too much on the one side unless it's the lighting. your probably going to need a rivet gun to remove the hard drive cage.

- Christine


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've come to that conclusion so next week, when I get paid, I'll get a rivet gun and the acrylic to replace the chrome pieces.  About the paint on the panels, I did just paint them when I took the shot and after two days of drying, getting ready to sand them, the paint actually looks pretty even.  The clear coat is coming soon after I get everything sanded down.  Next the grills are getting painted with the DVD-Rom bezels( or still thinking about stealthing them).


----------



## SupraBoy (Jul 13, 2008)

I love you case so much ... Good job mate ... keep it up .


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, I worked a little more on the sanding today and notice I've got a chip in one of the panels so have to smooth it all the way out and pretty much start over on that panel.  Can't wait to get paid so I can start on the acrylic.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 14, 2008)

nice case


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I've finally come up with the name of my system...Maximum Blue Carnage.  Screw Venom, Carnage seemed crazier to me and was better at kickin Spidey's ass!  Let me know what you all think and it's getting very close to clear coat time!

Sorry it's taken me forever but daughter and work come first.  Bear with me and it will all soon be done and worth it.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 16, 2008)

Maximum Blue Carnage... Excellent work there!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

Let's just say it came to me in a dream last night! (Yes, Carnage was in it)


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile but I had the one panel to do over due to a nick in the paint.  For the past two weeks I've been sanding to smooth the paint out but it just isn't coming out right but I think after last night I finally got it.  Soon, hopefully Friday, it will be done cause I want to take it to our shop LAN party and show her off.  Actually most of it will be done cause I changed one paint scheme.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is some updated pics.  Last weekend we had a LAN party @ work so I wanted to show off some progress.  Well I think I'm going to put a window on the fan side panel since I'm going to have to redo it due to the paint/clear coat lifting when I was screwing a fan in. Anyways, here are some pics of her sweet beauty.  

Notice power/reset cable!?  The buttons are going to be placed back here once I get some from Frozencpu.com.











Can't decide if the ROM's are going to be painted silver or stealth them





I'm cutting some acrylic so I can put another 120mm fan in the front


----------



## Duxx (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks very good mate, even though im not a silver guy, it does go with that blue well 

+1 on the addition of a 120mm fan.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 23, 2008)

Much appreciated.  At first the silver was the same color as the chassis but I wanted something that would help make the blue standout so I went with the lighter color.


----------



## Colonel (Aug 24, 2008)

*CM690 Casemod*

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and I was just browsing around a bit. I saw this thread by accident and started reading it.

I must say, that case looks awesome, I love what you did with it. I also did a casemod on my CM690 today, it's not finished yet. I still have to add:
-2 fans on the top from Antec (120mm) with blue leds 
-Vista and Nvidia stickers next to my Quad core sticker.

Here you see the before and after pics. Take a look guys and tell me what you think.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 24, 2008)

stealth stealth stealth


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 24, 2008)

awesome work both of you.

hey ken, where did you snatch that case up from? Buy.com has one for like 75 bucks with free shipping and I was seriously thinking of getting one instead of the NZXT Tempest.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 24, 2008)

I picked it up @ a local PC shop for 84 bucks sometime ago, I think end of April or May.  I LOVE this case...especially when I have the Antec Solo to compare it to because this one has (drumroll)...AIRFLOW!!  Thanks all of the compliments so far but remember, more to come.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 24, 2008)

Colonel said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and I was just browsing around a bit. I saw this thread by accident and started reading it.
> 
> I must say, that case looks awesome, I love what you did with it. I also did a casemod on my CM690 today, it's not finished yet. I still have to add:
> -2 fans on the top from Antec (120mm) with blue leds
> ...



I personally am not a fan of stickers on the front but since you already have some down there, go ahead and add some more.   I like the blue.  Goes pretty well with the black.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 24, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> stealth stealth stealth



I think that would look really awesome but I'm trying to figure out where I should put buttons for the drives.  Maybe put them in the back with the power button?


----------



## HyD3 (Aug 24, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Wow, that looks awesome. Very well done.



Thanks.......I just got an update to my case.  It's red now.  For a while I was kind of getting bothered that a red video card didn't match the case.
so here it is.....check it out.....

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1738.html


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 24, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I think that would look really awesome but I'm trying to figure out where I should put buttons for the drives.  Maybe put them in the back with the power button?



The trick is to mount the stealth faceplate to the opening part of the drive and put a piece on it to push the button. So you only press on the corner of the drive to activate the button. 

It would be a bit tricky to stealth your drives behind mesh but it would look cool. 

I have some pictures of my stealth drives in my worklog which may help you in the link below.


----------



## Colonel (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll try to see if I can stealth them, it would look better.

And I really like that red as well, it's really shiney.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 24, 2008)

HyD3 said:


> Thanks.......I just got an update to my case.  It's red now.  For a while I was kind of getting bothered that a red video card didn't match the case.
> so here it is.....check it out.....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1738.html



Looks awesome, i love the gloss on the side of it. And the lighting on the inside of the case is very pleasing. Very sweet


----------



## chaotic_uk (Aug 24, 2008)

HyD3 said:


> Thanks.......I just got an update to my case.  It's red now.  For a while I was kind of getting bothered that a red video card didn't match the case.
> so here it is.....check it out.....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1738.html



that is how i would like my cm690  , looks good


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 24, 2008)

HyD3 said:


> Thanks.......I just got an update to my case.  It's red now.  For a while I was kind of getting bothered that a red video card didn't match the case.
> so here it is.....check it out.....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1738.html



Hyd3, your red looks awesome!!


----------



## HyD3 (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks kenkickr!!!! I was originally going to paint it blue just like yours if i had a Nvidia card.  But I got an Ati card instead, so that threw the color scheme out the door.  I'm telling ya, we should start some kind of CM690 mod club......lol


----------



## chaotic_uk (Aug 25, 2008)

HyD3 said:


> thanks kenkickr!!!! I was originally going to paint it blue just like yours if i had a Nvidia card.  But I got an Ati card instead, so that threw the color scheme out the door.  I'm telling ya, we should start some kind of CM690 mod club......lol




not a bad idea  , how did you cut out the side panel ?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 25, 2008)

HyD3 said:


> thanks kenkickr!!!! I was originally going to paint it blue just like yours if i had a Nvidia card.  But I got an Ati card instead, so that threw the color scheme out the door.  I'm telling ya, we should start some kind of CM690 mod club......lol



Maybe we should!!  I agree with ya on the red, looks really nice!  Mine, on the other hand, isn't going to matter cause once I get my 3870 X2 the gloves come off(heatsinks I mean) and the HSF's on my 3870 and soon to be X2 will maybe b silver or blue since I'm going to put a window on the sidepanel now.


----------



## HyD3 (Aug 25, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> not a bad idea  , how did you cut out the side panel ?



just used a jig saw to cut the side panel and tried to make it as straight as possible.  was kind of nervous about it tho........good thing i had steady hands.


----------



## HyD3 (Aug 25, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Maybe we should!!  I agree with ya on the red, looks really nice!  Mine, on the other hand, isn't going to matter cause once I get my 3870 X2 the gloves come off(heatsinks I mean) and the HSF's on my 3870 and soon to be X2 will maybe b silver or blue since I'm going to put a window on the sidepanel now.



that's gunna be sick!!!!! can't wait to see how that turns out!!!!! blue heatsinks.....i havent see one yet!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 28, 2008)

i have this case too, there fucking sweet.

how would i go about taking the mesh of the front fan?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 29, 2008)

It's pretty simple.  Just pop the front panel off.  The trickiest part is removing the mesh grill but all you have to do is bend up the tabs on the inside of the front panel so they are straight and the mesh grill should come right off.  I used a dremel to cut the plastic junk off but any cutting tool will work and you should be able to get it right off.  Just reverse the steps to get it all back together.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks i just used a knife to cut the plastic shit off lol. but it worked nicely. i like the look a lot better, is there any other easy case mods i could do?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 29, 2008)

I would definitely do the same mode to the top panel.  There's alot of plastic crap up there and while your at it cut the fan grills out up there!  I gotta get back to my Cubbies vs Phillies.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 29, 2008)

kk sounds like a plan, i gotta get some fans for up there. what kind should i get just basic cooler master 120mm?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 29, 2008)

The Cooler Master fans are great for exhaust up there but right now I have some Antec 120's up there sucking in air and about to upgrade them to some Scythe 140's that have a nice CFM rating of 104.5, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185080.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 30, 2008)

yea those look nice but don't only 120mm fit in the top of the case?

and can you use a fan controller on them cuz there 40.00db


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 30, 2008)

You can mount 2x140mm on top.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 30, 2008)

ohh tight, well would a fan controller let me control the Scythes?


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 30, 2008)

ya


----------



## spookychief (Aug 31, 2008)

*Nice mod*

hey nice case mod looks great! ive noticed you have a creative xfi fatality and you said creative sucks lol i thought that was hilarious along with the nvidia edition zalman 9500 cooler and the 3870 card lol just some silly things i seen very nice system though gave me some good ideas


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been working on the plastic piece for the front fan for the last couple days.  I say days cause I think my skills and dremel hate me because I cracked it the other day.  Since I'm going to paint it I glued it back together and was going to finish the screw holes this morning.  Well, I moved something at home and sure enough my dumbass for got it was there and now I have to glue it again.  I'll throw some pics up later..It's not pretty now but once painted it will be fine.

Also I did some further cutting to the chassis and damn is the air flow kick ass in the case now!!


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 10, 2008)

Some more pics.  This is of the acrylic piece I made for an extra 120mm fan in the front.  I honestly think it turned out great, but I need to get some different fans or another Antec Tri-Cool blue so the lighting matches.  Anyways, here you go.

Piece cut out and painted






Piece installed with fan installed





No flash pic of system running





Hope you like and here is some stuff you'll have to do to make sure it looks great.  
1.  Remove the mesh tabs from the 5.25 fills so if you have lighted fans they don't stick out like a sore thumb
2.  Were the piece screws in you'll have to cut off some of the tabs that hold the 5.25 fills cause the front bezel will not fit back on!!  
Optional.  You can use the metal piece that filled in the spot to trace your cut.  Just make sure you sand down the uneven spots before tracing or make sure you can trace a straight line(and cut).  

Yes I know the plastic piece is cracked but since no one will ever notice it at a LAN, maybe except anyone on TPU that by chance would play me at a LAN, I'm not all that worried.  

Next comes the window.  I'm going to try and get artsy!


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice!
are you gonna stealth those drives btw?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 11, 2008)

*my new cm*

After










Comments, suggestions?? i need help on something in here??


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 11, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> very nice!
> are you gonna stealth those drives btw?



Yes I am.  Still working on trying to find all the materials and the right LED's since I'm going to change them to blue but I wan to get the window done on the panel first.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 11, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> Comments, suggestions?? i need help on something in here??



Cable management


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'd recommend some cable management as well!  It's not very easy with this case but if people can do it with the Antec 900 then you should be able to with this case.  Try and use the small, and I mean small, hole by the PSU if you can and take your wires through the back side.  For the 4/8 pin connection on your board you'll have to leave that one out unless you don't mind cutting a hole up top that's close to the connection.  Your drive cables will be the hardest, I'm still toying with mine but I'll show a pic and share some details on how I did it once I figure out how I want to do it.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 11, 2008)

yea i do need to reorganize, well im not sure what hole your talking about by my psu but i want to see how you did your wiring so i can base mine off yours, im not very good at it


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2008)

My cabling isn't so sweet either. I actually have the CPU power cable reaching over and actually touching the video card, but not that big of a deal.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 12, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> yea i do need to reorganize, well im not sure what hole your talking about by my psu but i want to see how you did your wiring so i can base mine off yours, im not very good at it



make it look more like this:

notice the hole marked in red


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 12, 2008)

why not just take the coard and put it through the front of the video card it looks a little better


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 12, 2008)

oo i see what hole your talking about now, its gonna take me a while to rewire ill post a pic when im done


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 12, 2008)

heres with all my cables through the hole but i still need to do a little work on it.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking good man  Now you just need to put that blue cable away. Try putting it between the motherboard and the graphics card if you can.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 13, 2008)

i like the blue coard tho  it looks cool with the UV light i have in there


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 13, 2008)

lol, looking much better


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 13, 2008)

If your going to have the panel on at LAN's or just dont care what people say then leave the cable.  I really don't think it's going to effect air flow that much.  What is the blue cable anyways?  Also, nice job on cleaning up the cables that you could cleanup.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks, the blue cable is for my uv light but i have blue uv braiding on the cables, and a uv blue ide cable. idk what else would look sweet tho i need some ideas.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 14, 2008)

blue uv spray paint!
lol....


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 14, 2008)

yea lol i was thinking about getting some uv paint and doing the mother board tray and other stuff like fans and whatnot


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 14, 2008)

color the blades on the fans


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 14, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> heres with all my cables through the hole but i still need to do a little work on it.



Whats happening to one of the HDD caddys? 

Lookin better after cable management.

To the guys who were in my Cm 690 thread. Sorry I didnt get back with pics, in the process of moving house and it all picked up the weekend I had planned to do it 

Gonna take some pics tonight/tomorrow and get em posted up. You guys mind if I post in here? Want to put it in the Case Gallery,  but thought I might run it past you guys first to see if there is anything I could do, before it goes in there.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 14, 2008)

Bring'em on!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 14, 2008)

yea my hardrive caddy was messed up when i shoved in it in there. but i fixed it


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a sneak preview. Outside/window/rear and desk/setup pics, 2moro.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 14, 2008)

Very good cable routing!   Now you just need a paint job. J/K


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 14, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Very good cable routing!   Now you just need a paint job. J/K



Lol. This case is untouched in terms of modding. Done some electrical mods, but no physical mods. Make a hash of doing things like that. Quite impressed with the stock cable routing. Didnt have to make any holes


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 14, 2008)

yea the wiring on your case is pimp, i like that 260 in there looks sick


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 14, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> yea the wiring on your case is pimp, i like that 260 in there looks sick



Yeah, that was another reason why I got the EVGA. All the others leave the back of the card plain.

Only cable I couldnt do anything with is one of the fan cables. 
See it going across the Mobo IO's? Any ideas?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 15, 2008)

bring the fan cable along the fan then cross over to the mother board, you could zip tie it or something to the exsuast fan.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 15, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> bring the fan cable along the fan then cross over to the mother board, you could zip tie it or something to the exsuast fan.



Fan cable is on its max. Bit tight already IMO. Might try rotating the fan 90* so the cable comes down under the CPU HSF then plugs in, so its hidden. Otherwise might pickup another fan extension cable on ebay and use that to re-route and hide the cable.

Thanks for the idea, dont know why I thought the way  had it was best to start with.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 15, 2008)

very nice alexp999,
reminds me of my case lol

all that's left are the fan grills


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 15, 2008)

check out my final build

My Final Build


----------



## aspms* (Sep 15, 2008)

Used this case for while as well!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 15, 2008)

thats a tight cpu cooler, what brand is that?


----------



## aspms* (Sep 15, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> thats a tight cpu cooler, what brand is that?



Just TT Big Typhoon with Nanoxia FX12-1250 fan


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 16, 2008)

ASPMS*, your case is very clean!  Alot cleaner than mine so now I guess back to the drawing board to do some more clean up work.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 16, 2008)

i just cleaned mine up some more, i got some uv zip ties and put them all up in my case. ill post a pic later.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome UV lighting.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 17, 2008)

looks much better than it did b4


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks, it help in the back panels to behind the mobo the zipties make everything so nice and organized


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow Sweet Rig!!  Your case does look very nice, and I love the mods.  I do like the UV glow though from the other case.  
p.s.  GO CUBBIES!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks and I take no offense to you liking another case.  I like all the different 690's showing up...gives me more ideas.


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Thanks and I take no offense to you liking another case.  I like all the different 690's showing up...gives me more ideas.



Yeah Its cool.  Your case does look very nice, I like the paint work and the fan mods.  But I really love that uv glow, working on some myself right now.


----------



## Mr.President (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry for poor image quality , but my Digi cam is owned... using cellphone. will post proper pics as soon as i got my new cybershot


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you have your top fan blowing in or out?  Can't wait to seem some good pics of your inner workings!


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry I didnt get pics up when I said I would. In the process of moving house! I'm just waiting for my new ram to arrive then I'll take some pics and you can tell me if you think I should post in the gallery. Gonna upload a pic of all my hidden wiring in a bit!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2008)

My CM690 looks all plain compared to everyone elses here. I do have a Blue LED fan i put at the bottom of the case tho(blows air out)


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 4, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> My CM690 looks all plain compared to everyone elses here. I do have a Blue LED fan i put at the bottom of the case tho(blows air out)



Bottom and front fans should be intake and slow.

Top and rear fans should be exhaust and fast

At least thats my opinion, lol.

Now for that pic. Only mods I have done are electrical, lol.


----------



## FooArm (Oct 4, 2008)

i am planing to buy that case for my new computer build one question how was the cable management


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 4, 2008)

FooArm said:


> i am planing to buy that case for my new computer build one question how was the cable management



Fantastic! 

Though I actually took out the clips. Will get some proper pics up by weds (New ram should be here by then).

See my earlier post for some shots of my cable management:



alexp999 said:


>



It actually looks even better than that now!


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's whats going on on the back of my case. (Sorry for the phone pic, will use a *real* camera (lol) for the other pics on weds.


----------



## FooArm (Oct 4, 2008)

wow thats really nice 

i guess i am going with that case


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Bottom and front fans should be intake and slow.
> 
> Top and rear fans should be exhaust and fast
> 
> ...




I will probably switch it then. But the one at the bottom is the fastest fan i have.


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me a good 120mm fan for my S1283 to go in this case?
I wanted to use an AC open frame one, but I cant with the fixings.

I'm having a real problem with Qfan on my mobo, so I'm making so all fans run at full speed or not at all.

That switch you can see (or the back of it), allows me to turn off, every fan in the case except the CPU fan.

but the CPU fan, has an annoying whine to it, and I;ve heard its not the best for CFM either.

I want good cooling in the day, but silent at night.

Will start a new thread on it too, but wanted to see if any of you guys had any good ideas?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2008)

Arent all Quad CPU HSF's loud?


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 4, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Arent all Quad CPU HSF's loud?



Nope, this one is really quiet, if not silent with Q-fan on, but its not working properly. It might be that I just get a fan controller for it, but I wanted to see if there was a fan that was silent and shifted lots of air (probably not, lol!)


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Nope, this one is really quiet, if not silent with Q-fan on, but its not working properly. It might be that I just get a fan controller for it, but I wanted to see if there was a fan that was silent and shifted lots of air (probably not, lol!)



My QX6700 stock HSF was loud as hell, bur now it somes fine, i guess it auto adjusted itself.

I did have a Arctic freezer 7 pro and it was very silent but it definitely wont push a whole lot of air.


----------



## Raovac (Oct 4, 2008)

Great looking cases guys, You've all given me some good ides. 
Now to find time to make some changes.


----------



## Mr.President (Oct 5, 2008)

mine : 3 intakes : 1 @ front 2x side panel 
       : 2x exhaust rear and top 

have ordered 2x aerocool xtreme turbine will get them in a week.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 5, 2008)

silverstones + Ultra kazes ftw!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey kenkickr,

Nice modding!!

Thanks for this useful thread and to everyone else's replies. I was originally going to go with a budget Thermaltake case and looked at the CM 690 which was double the price of what I chose, but now that I switched Mobo's from the M3A32-MVP to the M3A79-T, I'll be doing a lot of tweaking and I'm liking what I see here as far as cooling options are concerned. I'm going to spend the extra $$$ and go with the CM 690.

Thanks again!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks and there is still more to come but I've been working on my friends case so mine has been on the back burner.  I'll definitely update once I start up on mine.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Kenkickr. I'm probably picking up my CM690 tomorrow. I really like the colour you chose to paint the chassis. Way better looking than stock. Could you tell me what paint and color you used? Don't mean to be a copycat but it looks sexy!! (i'm keeping the exterior stock though)


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 28, 2008)

The primer, paint, and clear coat are all from Rustoleum and the interior(chassis) paint is called Black Night Metallic.  Be careful when painting the interior and make sure you tape off the top outside part cause that is part of the exterior.

I see in your earlier post the price kinda had you concerned.  How much did you get it for?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 28, 2008)

Update on my case:

I'm kinda in a cash crunch with the holidays and suspecting my friend would be paying me all that is due on his but never happened, so my modding dreams are on hold til after X-mas.  I guarantee though I have some sick ass mods all drawn up for it and will be updating this log once I get started going again.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 28, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Update on my case:
> 
> I'm kinda in a cash crunch with the holidays and suspecting my friend would be paying me all that is due on his but never happened, so my modding dreams are on hold til after X-mas.  I guarantee though I have some sick ass mods all drawn up for it and will be updating this log once I get started going again.



That's a drag you put your mod on hold for his and got burnt. Hopefully he'll come through eventually. I'm subscribed to your thread so I'll be keeping an eye out for the outcome!! I might start a thread for my build too.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 28, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I see in your earlier post the price kinda had you concerned.  How much did you get it for?



$112.99 + tx About $125


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 28, 2008)

Let me know when you start your thread.  I always enjoy mods!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 29, 2008)

Alright Kenkickr,

So, I got me a Coolermaster CM690 (hehehe) this morning; dropped it off at home and went to work with the owner's manual. Got home from work and it was stripped down (in an organized fashion of course) within 30 minutes. Just in time for the beer delivery!   Now, just gotta get me some paint (as per your recommendations!) and I've got 26 days till the rest of the mod parts are paid off. Just enough time to get the interior decorated!! 

S'gonna be my 1'st major build!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 29, 2008)

Make sure to show some pics!!  We like pics!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, have no worries about that, I'll be taking pics! Must document my 1st major build with pics! I'm just wondering how I'm going to fashion a second bluelit in the front 5.5" bay area!


----------



## Mr.President (Nov 30, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Do you have your top fan blowing in or out?  Can't wait to seem some good pics of your inner workings!



here u go buddy , but my cable management sux. i need some ideas and guidance. dont know much about casemodding and stuff.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 30, 2008)

man! cut away (i used a simple cutter, you can use a dremel if you have one) those coolermaster hex grilles (they generate noise and greatly reduce airflow) and put some dust filters! why the vid card placed with a screw instead of using the toolless mechanism? it works good for me. GL with your mod!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am going to try and move the fan that comes on the side panel up to the top fan slot on the side panel.(the one thats above it)

Does the screws that go in the fan hold just slide in or do i twist im in?


----------



## Mr.President (Nov 30, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> man! cut away (i used a simple cutter, you can use a dremel if you have one) those coolermaster hex grilles (they generate noise and greatly reduce airflow) and put some dust filters! *why the vid card placed with a screw instead of using the toolless mechanism? it works good for me. GL with your mod!*



I wasnt satisfied with the card fitting thats y used screw to fit it properly. thanx for wishing me luck. 


more suggestions ??


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 1, 2008)

how would i go about putting another 120 mm fan in the front grille above the other fan


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 1, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> how would i go about putting another 120 mm fan in the front grille above the other fan



If you go back to page 4 I did a 120mm fan mod for the case using some acrylic, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59450&page=4.  I'm going to redo once I get some money and make it out of sheet metal for the top and bottom.  You could also just ziptie if your looking for a quick remedy.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 1, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> You could also just ziptie if your looking for a quick remedy.



That's what I was thinking of doing until I get my hands on a dremmel set. I was also thinking I could mod the removable plates by cutting the ends off, screwing them back in with holes drilled in the appropriate places to hold the fan firmly in place.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 1, 2008)

You can do that with the metal spacers but do not use a lighted fan cause I first tried just to use them to screw my Antec 900 120mm fans to but with the LED's on the fans it looked horrible.  That's why I made the piece I did so I could see if I would like it, I do, so it stayed.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 2, 2008)

Crap....that's right. Little metal plate shadows in 4 corners. Thanks for the heads up! I'll get a 6 1/2" x 6 3/4 metal plate and dremmel it into sexiness


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 3, 2008)

can't w8 until i get my cosmos S.
I like cooler master


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 3, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> can't w8 until i get my cosmos S.
> I like cooler master



Are you getting the new limited black one that is coming out?  That one looks awesome!
http://www.guru3d.com/news/cooler-master-black-cosmos-photos/


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 30, 2008)

*Update*

Arrrgh!!  Christmas bonus will be late this year! Was planning on a Dremmel set and some paint but looks like the parts will be paid off first. So I'm going to do my build then do the mods once I get the Dremmel and paint. I'll link you when I start my mod thread Kenkcikr.

Do you mind if I showcase my build here until I start the modding?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 30, 2008)

Sure, throw them up!!


----------



## kaosII (Jan 2, 2009)

HyD3 said:


> hope it turns out well......
> 
> I like the CM690.....lots of air flow. It's really good for overclocking your system.  Here's a pic of my CM690.  This is just an experimental airbrushing.....so bare with it.  I plan on getting another one.....but i want to paint it red!!!!



I like it. There is a guy down my street who can do flames like the guy on the car mod show with Chip Foose. Damn.. I wish I could paint like that. It really looks like fire.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 2, 2009)

So time to put it back together parts will be here in one week!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish I could get going on mine again but the build I made for my friend decided to have problems, Vista problems So I'm back on his again and decided to change a few things.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So time to put it back together parts will be here in one week!



Wow, looks so boring and normal when naked, lol.
Still cant get over how quiet this case is, even with 3x140mm, 3x120mm, an 80x15mm, a Xigmatek CPU cooler with a 120mm fan, a TX650W with its 120mm, and a GTX260.
This has to be the best case I have ever had


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Wow, looks so boring and normal when naked, lol.
> Still cant get over how quiet this case is, even with 3x140mm, 3x120mm, an 80x15mm, a Xigmatek CPU cooler with a 120mm fan, a TX650W with its 120mm, and a GTX260.
> This has to be the best case I have ever had



It actually still looks sexy when stripped like that  Maybe it's because I'm just so excited to finally be getting a performance rig together!!


I'm glad to hear that. I plan on runnin 6x120mm, 2x140mm and 1x80mm with a Big Typhoon VX. My PSU is an OCZ GameXstream 600w so with any luck it'll be as quiet as yours. Thanks for your post.

So kenkickr, shouldn't take too long to fix that vista issue, I guess you'll have your baby back soon no?


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 2, 2009)

I have his proc in my system right now to finish up the rest of the hardware testing.  After that I have to backup his data, reinstall Vista, and transfer the data back.  Sunday I'll probably do some acrylic work to the case so I can get rid of those ugly ass chrome pieces but before I do that I'm going to finish sleeving my PSU.

Also I decided to mod a little bit more on his case since some how the paint job I did to his got ruined so I had to repaint it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 4, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I have his proc in my system right now to finish up the rest of the hardware testing.  After that I have to backup his data, reinstall Vista, and transfer the data back.  Sunday I'll probably do some acrylic work to the case so I can get rid of those ugly ass chrome pieces but before I do that I'm going to finish sleeving my PSU.
> 
> Also I decided to mod a little bit more on his case since some how the paint job I did to his got ruined so I had to repaint it.



Let's see the finished product once your done!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay. So she's back together now! I'm amazed at how easy this case is to work with; took me only about an hour to put it all back together!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, it is one of the simplest cases to work with til you get to doing some wire management.  That was the biggest reason why I started modding mine.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 4, 2009)

yea wire management is a little harder in this case. especially behind the mobo tray


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2009)

Most of my cables i just stick under the CD drive. Since the PSU mount is at the bottom my CPU power plug has to reach over the video card(it touches it)


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 4, 2009)

i didnt fint it too bad for cable management, though the holes in the tray are a bit little. if they where taller and wider it would be perfect for me.
 my cpu power plug fits perfectly behind the tray and into the top hole, it has perfect lenght. i have a VX550 and a MSI neo2-FIR


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 5, 2009)

yea the 8 pin cpu coard fits perfect behind mobo tray to plug


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 5, 2009)

anybody filled the holes on the side panels like i have ? , cuts down on the noise from the fans and temps still good


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 5, 2009)

Is it the side panel were the two fans can go or the side panel with the 80mm vent?  I'm about to cut out the two fan spots and put a window in since I don't have, the friends system that fucks up everytime he touches it, anymore.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 5, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Is it the side panel were the two fans can go or the side panel with the 80mm vent?  I'm about to cut out the two fan spots and put a window in since I don't have, the friends system that fucks up everytime he touches it, anymore.




yes thats them (both)


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 5, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> anybody filled the holes on the side panels like i have ? , cuts down on the noise from the fans and temps still good



i put a 80x15 mm fans on the left side panel, closed the top fan space in the right side panel (my cpu cooler wont let me add a fan there) and put a fan in the lower fan space, helps the video card a lot. i also put a 120mm fan in the front, in 3x5,25" drive bays, pointing directly to the processor


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 8, 2009)

I finally got my PSU sleeving and new power button installed so here are some pics

PSU w/ sleeving.  I know, cable management is coming:





New power button placement:





I just bought some Lexan yesterday and soon will start cutting to get rid of the ugly chrome pieces(if you noticed I haven't reinstalled them, I hate chrome!!)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 9, 2009)

All right! the day has finally arrived!!


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice hardware man. Really diggin the dominators.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 10, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I finally got my PSU sleeving and new power button installed so here are some pics
> 
> PSU w/ sleeving.  I know, cable management is coming:
> 
> ...



Sweeet!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 10, 2009)

Wait til I'm finished with the next mod!  I think I've given hints to it but I'm not showing any progress til I'm done.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, she's together now and running smooth!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

lollerskater69 said:


> Nice hardware man. Really diggin the dominators.



Me too!! The active cooling would be so much sexier if they were bluelit like the A-DATA XPGs... meh I'll settle for my dominators for now!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

*Update!! Cable management finally in place!!*

Here ya go Kenkickr! More pics w/cable management 16 days from purchase! Finally found some time. I dread the day I have to undo all this hard work for the modding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

nice dude :toat:  it was about time, looks much cleaner


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice dude :toat:  it was about time, looks much cleaner



Thanks CP....hey, sorry to hear bout your denied RMA, and after all that suspense...but time will yield much prettier gifts!! Can't wait to hear news on the M4A and PII 940!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks CP....hey, sorry to hear bout your denied RMA, and after all that suspense...but time will yield much prettier gifts!! Can't wait to hear news on the M4A and PII 940!



thanks bro, im actually going to get a M3A79-T for now, getting a good deal on one 

I'll be back soon, hopefully.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks tidy Chaotic and I wouldn't worry about dreading the day you have to undo that, I'm sure it will be worth it!  I wish I could get back to working on mine but I've been so fucking busy working on soldering a DC jack on a laptop for a friend, building a couple systems for friends, and playing with my Imac G3; but I think I can actually get back to what I want to do on this case.


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey kenkickr, super work man...cant wait to see this finished, but been a while since an update...

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/IMG_0402.jpg

Hey, how have you fitted the ocz vendetta 2 on this. I have the same on my AM2+ board and have fit it with the fan below the cooler blowing upwards, yours seems to be the other way around. ANy reaon for this, or is this the rite way?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks nice, I wish my PSU was that short, so hard to route my wires through the back, but I managed it with a bit of finesse. I'm gonna have to get some pics up that are decent quality now that I got a good digital camera.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been low on funds since I couldn't sell anything but went ahead and threw the items up on Ebay.  I do have a mod almost finished, should be done tomorrow so some new pics will be up tomorrow night.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 13, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Hey kenkickr, super work man...cant wait to see this finished, but been a while since an update...
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/IMG_0402.jpg
> 
> Hey, how have you fitted the ocz vendetta 2 on this. I have the same on my AM2+ board and have fit it with the fan below the cooler blowing upwards, yours seems to be the other way around. ANy reaon for this, or is this the rite way?



I was just screwing around with the top fans and decided to flip the heatsink.  At that time I had the top fans sucking in, which is why the OCZ was placed the way it was.  Since then I now have a CoolerMaster Z600R(Badass HSF!!)


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 13, 2009)

lol, you are still modding the case, been like a year and a half.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't have money to spend on just the mods.  I do a little at a time but I've been going through a divorce for the last 5 years and now, as of today @ 8:35AM, I am a single man for 30 days.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 13, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I don't have money to spend on just the mods.  I do a little at a time but I've been going through a divorce for the last 5 years and now, as of today @ 8:35AM, I am a single man for 30 days.



Oh, That must suck( i think)

And Illinois rules!, its where im from.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 13, 2009)

kenkickr said:
			
		

> Here are some pics after cutting out the plastic junk on the front panel.  I think it looks much better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 13, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Oh, That must suck( i think)
> 
> And Illinois rules!, its where im from.



Yeah, but I'm glad it's OVER!!!  BOOZING ON SATURDAY!!!!



LagunaX said:


> kenkickr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 13, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Looks tidy Chaotic and I wouldn't worry about dreading the day you have to undo that, I'm sure it will be worth it!  I wish I could get back to working on mine but I've been so fucking busy working on soldering a DC jack on a laptop for a friend, building a couple systems for friends, and playing with my Imac G3; but I think I can actually get back to what I want to do on this case.



Hope you're getting paid for all that time!! 

Ya well, as far as dreading it, I think I'll do the modding at the same time as I add a second 3870 and upgrade to the PII 940


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 13, 2009)

I did get paid, a little, for the systems but waiting on my friend up in Northern Illinois to pay me.  I don't get to see him much but I know he will pay me.


----------



## onry (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats on the divorce bro glad to hear it FINALLY got done for you.


i need to post some pics of my 690 as its almost finished finally
onry


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 13, 2009)

onry said:


> congrats on the divorce bro glad to hear it FINALLY got done for you.
> 
> 
> i need to post some pics of my 690 as its almost finished finally
> onry



Thanks neighbor!!!  I'm glad too!  I liked your case when I saw it last and you better throw some pics up here


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is a preview of the mod.  It's rough right now since I just cut them the other day and was fitting to see how much is going to be sanded off:









I've always said with anything I do not like chrome so hopefully that answers anyone's questions about why I removed the chrome pieces.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

ken looks like its going to come out nice


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 13, 2009)

I sure as hell hope so!!  Thanks and I can't wait to try the led's out that are going to be behind the acrylic, they will show off the HD activity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I sure as hell hope so!!  Thanks and I can't wait to try the led's out that are going to be behind the acrylic, they will show off the HD activity.



now that sounds like its going to look very neat


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 13, 2009)

Heres the mods I did to mine. Was a gorgeous day so I decided to not use the garage this time  Set aside a few hours, revved up the dremel, slapped on some tunes and started cutting. Dont have any decent pictures of everything complete, but ill take some when my firestix arrive.

For now, modding pictures:

My 3 motherboard tray cuts (24 pin + sata cables, AUX power, aka 8 pin & front header connectors)







Rear exhaust fan cut:






Rear exhaust fan after reinstall (need to watch my fingers when plugging in USB cables and such 






Bottom intake fan cut (need a higher CFM fan there, the stock one is pathetic).






Top 2 exhaust fans cut (wiped the surface down just before picture, still damp)






Top 2 after reassembly, showing XLF fans (shit looks so cash when they are running)






Close up for AUX power hole (rough but does its job)






24 pin + sata cables cut






And finally, some of the scrap metal after the cuts






Took like 3 hours including strip down. Then a further 2 hours on re assembly inc. cable management, but you have those pictures to look forward to  (probably next weekend)

(on a side note - yes my cuts are jagged and horrible but they are smooth and are out of sight, so its unnecessary for them to be immaculate really)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^Sweet, Keep the pics coming kyle!

kenkickr, did you add another DVD drive? It looks good with 2. Nice close ups!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

Kyle, thats nice bro.  Good work 

Why dont you just get a fan guard for the rear, then your fingers will be safe


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ^^^Sweet, Keep the pics coming kyle!
> 
> kenkickr, did you add another DVD drive? It looks good with 2. Nice close ups!



I just threw it in there to fill the gap til I can afford a Blu-Ray drive cause I basically gave away one of my Sata DVD-burners to a ex-friend of mine.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Heres the mods I did to mine. Was a gorgeous day so I decided to not use the garage this time  Set aside a few hours, revved up the dremel, slapped on some tunes and started cutting. Dont have any decent pictures of everything complete, but ill take some when my firestix arrive.
> 
> For now, modding pictures:
> 
> ...



Lookin good Kyle and I really like those Xigmatek fans on top...sexy!!!


----------



## boysapnot (Mar 31, 2009)

CM690 cooling performance the best !!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 31, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I sure as hell hope so!!  Thanks and I can't wait to try the led's out that are going to be behind the acrylic, they will show off the HD activity.



Hey! Why didn't I see this post??



Chicken Patty said:


> now that sounds like its going to look very neat



I agree. That would look cool. What colour are you going to make them?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah what color?

sweet mod btw


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys, check out my decent pics on my updated Case Gallery of my CM 690

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2082.html


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^Nice. Looks really neat...good job!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ^^^Nice. Looks really neat...good job!!



Thanks, took me two days to put back together


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

looks good alex   what is that right above the PSU, video card?  God tight fit there man.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looks good alex   what is that right above the PSU, video card?  God tight fit there man.



Yeah its the 9600GT, literally just fits, with a bit of velcro to prevent vibration. Has allowed me to run two video cards on a P45 with my GTX 260 still at PCI-E x16 2.0


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

That is some clean case you have Alex and I like your Green concept case better than Cooler Masters "Nvidia" ed green case.   

I have the led's installed but my camera battery decided to die on me and I kinda wanna a make a short video of it cause a picture just doesn't give it justice...the led's are blue by the way and look sexy behind the acrylic.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> That is some clean case you have Alex and I like your Green concept case better than Cooler Masters "Nvidia" ed green case.
> 
> I have the led's installed but my camera battery decided to die on me and I kinda wanna a make a short video of it cause a picture just doesn't give it justice...the led's are blue by the way and look sexy behind the acrylic.



Thats what I was aiming for, but I prefer a clear window and chrome trims.

And this was, If I go ATI I can make it red, without it loking stupid!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

you should pop the rivets out of the hard drive cage with a drill and turn it so it faces forward.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

Starting this weekend I'm etching my window and this case will finally be completed...Only took almost a year but I can only do what I can afford at that time.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Starting this weekend I'm etching my window and this case will finally be completed...Only took almost a year but I can only do what I can afford at that time.



What are you going to etch?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

I've thought about a pic of Carnage from Spiderman or I've strongly considered the Skull Candy logo or a screaming skull.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I think Carnage would look best, Skull's dont really go with the colour scheme you've got.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought some Crucial Ballistix Tracers 4Gb kit through work thinking they'd be the black ones but they shipped the Red Stix.  I've thought about giving them to my uncle and ordering another black set but these Red's OC like crazy!!  I can get up to 1200 w/o any issues and with timings of 5-5-5-15-28 @ 2.12 volts.   The red kinda looks like "Fire" in my case w/ all the blue around it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I bought some Crucial Ballistix Tracers 4Gb kit through work thinking they'd be the black ones but they shipped the Red Stix.  I've thought about giving them to my uncle and ordering another black set but these Red's OC like crazy!!  I can get up to 1200 w/o any issues and with timings of 5-5-5-15-28 @ 2.12 volts.   The red kinda looks like "Fire" in my case w/ all the blue around it.



They probably look pretty good, but if you really didnt like the colour, I'm sure you could change the heat spreaders,


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

The led's are on the memory PCB so changing the heatspreaders won't help.  Oh damn, I guess I'll just have to buy more ram


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

what am I invisible ? take the hard drive cage off take you 2 minutes. I did for my old 690. big improvement.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> what am I invisible ? take the hard drive cage off take you 2 minutes. I did for my old 690. big improvement.



Who is it aimed at? Your not invisibile


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> what am I invisible ? take the hard drive cage off take you 2 minutes. I did for my old 690. big improvement.



Your not invisible it's just to early to carry out multiple conversations, for me anyways.  That is a good idea but when I had my 3870x2's I would have had to mount the HD down on the bottom so I just cut two squares in mine to allow the bottom front fan to push the cool air around.  Thanks again though for the info.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

De-riveting the hard drive cage is more of a modders task, and flipping it around wouldnt make much of an improvement - really the best bet would be to remove the cage altogether and get some hardrive to 5.25" adapters, that would really improve airflow.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't understand why companies install hard drive cages like this it makes no sense to me for routing cables and air flow now I admit with all the fan mounts the Cooler Master 690 has the front intake is probably designed for the hard drives only but when they released the Cooler Master 590 after it had a removeable cage. anybody have a logical explanation?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

I think they do it due to the llllooooonnnnnnggggg video cards and then you put the PCI-E pluggins into the equation and it can make for a hassle.  I like it the way it is and if you need more airflow then a dremel can take care of the issue


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

Here are a couple night shots of the leds working(it's the four lights in the corners).  Soon I'll throw a video up so you can see them in action.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice. I like to see uncommon colours though. Purple, White or

*cough*

<-------- Amber 

unfortunately you can't do many themes with this case same with the HAF.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> That is some clean case you have Alex and I like your Green concept case better than Cooler Masters "Nvidia" ed green case.
> 
> I have the led's installed but my camera battery decided to die on me and I kinda wanna a make a short video of it cause a picture just doesn't give it justice...the led's are blue by the way and look sexy behind the acrylic.



Blue.....nice. Carnage would be cool too!



BumbleBee said:


> you should pop the rivets out of the hard drive cage with a drill and turn it so it faces forward.



I kind of like the side mounted HD cage...though it's not like I shuffle the HD's on a daily basis. I also like kyles idea of mounting them with adapter's in the optical drive area....I just might do that later this year when I start my mods. On the other hand, it also seems like more work than it's worth.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Here are a couple night shots of the leds working(it's the four lights in the corners).  Soon I'll throw a video up so you can see them in action.
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/IMG_0673.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/IMG_0672.jpg



Post a vid, post a vid!!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm working on my aunts system right now but will try to get it up tonight.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Blue.....nice. Carnage would be cool too!
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like the side mounted HD cage...though it's not like I shuffle the HD's on a daily basis. I also like kyles idea of mounting them with adapter's in the optical drive area....I just might do that later this year when I start my mods. On the other hand, it also seems like more work than it's worth.



It would simply be a matter of de riveting the cage and cutting off / grinding down any remaining protruding areas - like an hours work at most


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yeah its the 9600GT, literally just fits, with a bit of velcro to prevent vibration. Has allowed me to run two video cards on a P45 with my GTX 260 still at PCI-E x16 2.0



nice, man but that was a tight fit.  Scares me to look at it   But everything worked out and it worked out good


----------



## Icejon (Apr 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I think they do it due to the llllooooonnnnnnggggg video cards and then you put the PCI-E pluggins into the equation and it can make for a hassle.  I like it the way it is and if you need more airflow then a dremel can take care of the issue



The insides of the CM 690 are pretty spacious.  It is also important not to take off too much metal if it weakens the structure.  Maybe put in a GTX 295 in it and see if it fits.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2009)

it's 21lbs and made of 1.0mm SECC it's not going anywhere.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are two videos of the led's, with the lights on and the lights off:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fHfHc8Dhi4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu2fw_meCE4

I know my system is not that loud!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Here are two videos of the led's, with the lights on and the lights off:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fHfHc8Dhi4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu2fw_meCE4
> 
> I know my system is not that loud!!



LOL...cool vids Ken....I wonder how it would look it you laced leds all along the acrylic though...is that possible?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure I could.  I just didn't want something that would blind me when playing since I play alot of my games in the dark(I'm up by 5AM every morning even though i don't go to work til 9:30-10AM).


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2009)

It's been awhile since I updated this, money has been tight and just busy working on other things that need to get done(car, getting a house, maybe getting married).  I'm going to water cooling and have changed a few designs to the mod.  Since I have two dual 120 rads I'm going to place one on the bottom so started making a template for the rad last night(got cut short cause a friend came over) and after working on my girlfiriends co-workers car I'm going to start cutting for the bottom dual rad.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2009)

I take it you will be removing the HDD cage? 6 rivets and your home free  I came very close to removing mine, got a 5.25" adapter for my harddrive too, but im selling it soon so I dont want to hack it up too much.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I'm sure I could.  I just didn't want something that would blind me when playing since I play alot of my games in the dark(I'm up by 5AM every morning even though i don't go to work til 9:30-10AM).



Haha!! I guess I'm not alone in my insanity  



kenkickr said:


> It's been awhile since I updated this, money has been tight and just busy working on other things that need to get done(car, getting a house, maybe getting married).  I'm going to water cooling and have changed a few designs to the mod.  Since I have two dual 120 rads I'm going to place one on the bottom so started making a template for the rad last night(got cut short cause a friend came over) and after working on my girlfiriends co-workers car I'm going to start cutting for the bottom dual rad.



Sweet!! Can't wait to see


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I take it you will be removing the HDD cage? 6 rivets and your home free  I came very close to removing mine, got a 5.25" adapter for my harddrive too, but im selling it soon so I dont want to hack it up too much.



Yes I did but I cut it down to just take two hard drives since I might later move to SSD's depending if a friend wants me to build him a new PC for him.  I bet since removing most of it I should get a noticeable difference in air movement from the front bottom fan.


----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2009)

My camera died last night but had enough juice to transfer some this morning

Here is the 3.5" HD area removed





Here are the two fan holes for the bottom radiator





I tried to get the hole for my fillport in yesterday but my hole saw bit took a shit(says metal but I think wood).  

This will get a touchup of paint once completed.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2009)

You'll have to keep me updated as much as possible, the turn out of this mod could decide weather I keep my 690 or not - no pressure though!


----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2009)

I can do that.


----------



## MKmods (May 18, 2009)

Nice job on this, I wish I could keep a case this long...


BumbleBee said:


> I don't understand why companies install hard drive cages like this it makes no sense to me


if you are talking about the silly sideways Hdds its to keep the cases as short as possible and to give a bit of room for longer GPUs. In theory its cool and nice for hiding wires but the silly housings block most of the incomming air.


----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2009)

I will probably have this case for sometime.  I think its the looks and ease of installs in this case cause I just haven't been attracted to any other cases due to their lack of sex appeal


----------



## BumbleBee (May 18, 2009)

I didn't have my 690 for very long I only bought it because of the fan mounts at the time there wasn't any mid towers that had more than 3-4 fan mounts, I knew it was going to be "cramed" when I bought it but the main reason I sold it was because of the front bezel and hard drive rack I personally like the 590 more.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2009)

This is my minds eye mock up of what id like to do with my case . . . both rads are magicool, the 12cm would be an Xtreme and the top 24cm a slim - FuZion V2 or a Heatkiller (if I can get one) - probably go for a pump with a top mounted res, like a DDC with an EK X_RES on top for space reasons. Bear in mind, flow wise, it would go Pump > 12cm > Fuzion > 24cm > Pump etc.

Ghetto paint mastery! Check out how I removed the HDD cage . . . yeah, im good  






Thoughts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

kyle that image does the job.  That setup looks like its going to look very good.  Much cleaner without the HDD cage.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2009)

Think it would cool well?


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Think it would cool well?



I might not know much about WC, but a triple rad setup for just a CPU, I think it would!

Would like to see how it turns out. WC is too much cost for not enough benefit for me to ever try.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, its expensive, and its just a thought at the minute, but I may save up and treat myself - either that or a nice case.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

I like treating myself to new hardware


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

But in my specs, what could you improve, really?


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

Its pretty much identical to mine, you just need to sort Win 7 according to those specs 

D/ling 7127 now.

I honestly cant think of anything that needs changing.

Maybe just change case / fans if you dont like what you have, or do a bit more modding.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Im just worried that if I mod it, ill hate it again a few weeks later and be stuck with £150+ of watercooling gear 

Not to thread hijack lads, sorry haha. Still searching for "the one" (new case).


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

I found me "one", I believe there is one out there for everybody 

Just work out exactly what it is you want and what it is you dont like about what you have now.

Dont think about a budget to start with, work at the bottom and work your way up through all the cases. If "the one" is a bit more than you had hoped for (as it was in my case - no pun intended) then still consider it, I decided I would rather pay a bit more and get what I want than get something cheaper and "wish I had". If you have £150 to splash out (  ) on WC gear, you could pick up a really nice case for that.

I dont think its off topic, we are talking about cases, and whether or not you want to keep and mod/WC yours or get a new one.

If you want really on topic, I cant wait to see how it turns out ken!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Right, tomorrow im going to sit, decide what bugs me about this case and have a look at new ones. Ill do it with open eyes too, no blinkering off lesser brands. Ill update you all as soon as I make a decision


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2009)

Not working on it tonight.  I had my wisdom tooth pulled and it hurts like a Motherf....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Not working on it tonight.  I had my wisdom tooth pulled and it hurts like a Motherf....



yikes, thats crazy man, my buddy had all four removed at once, now that is nuts.  Hope you feel better soon dude


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2009)

I do too cause I got alot of work to do to this case, change the brakes and rotors on my car, and fix the driver side window.  There is just not enough time in the day anymore:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I do too cause I got alot of work to do to this case, change the brakes and rotors on my car, and fix the driver side window.  There is just not enough time in the day anymore:shadedshu



thats me right now.  im working on my car and not spending money on the PC.  Need to get the car out of the way then continue with the pC.


----------



## mav2000 (May 19, 2009)

Cant wait to see this going again...been chiecking this thread at every new post...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

I'm using a single 120.2 rad to cool both my 4850 and cpu,it does a fine job.I have it in the bottom of my case.It has two of these on it-- http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=41_68&products_id=1170

I have used two empty fan frames twixt fan and rad as spacers on the rad.My temps are fine.


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2009)

I just ordered two of these Yate Loon 120mm x 20mm Medium speed fans, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...12C.html?tl=g36c15s771&id=5roLHv5S&mv_pc=1250.  These are for the top radiator and will be placed right under the top mesh.  After work today I'm going screw and hole saw shopping.


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2009)

I love Yate Loon fans and have been using them for years.  The mediums are great on a fan controller - very quiet on 5V and nice airflow still.  However, if you buy more, I suggest you look at Jab-tech, as they are half the price over there:

http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SM-12-Medium-Speed-pr-3770.html


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

I got 2 late yoons when I had my cosmos for my double radiator and immediately hated them - I must have got a pair of bad fans as they rumbled whilst they were running, even when you were holding them in your hand, they rumbled


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I love Yate Loon fans and have been using them for years.  The mediums are great on a fan controller - very quiet on 5V and nice airflow still.  However, if you buy more, I suggest you look at Jab-tech, as they are half the price over there:
> 
> http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SM-12-Medium-Speed-pr-3770.html



I wish you could have read my mind sooner  Oh well, I'm sure I'll be happy with them.  My antec's run the same CFM @ almost the same dB so my ears should be OK.  If not then I guess I'll need to decide which burner to get rid of so I can put a fan controller in...or mod one inside the case but that would be kinda pointless.


----------



## Scrizz (May 20, 2009)

ooo can't w8 to see how this turns out.
and hope you feel better soon kenkickr


----------



## kenkickr (May 21, 2009)

I tried to finish the Fillport hole last night but the shaking from the drill didn't help the pain so gave up.  

After putting brakes on the car this morning I tried again and have the fillport hole almost done, just need to cut some more plastic under the mesh so the fillport sits correctly.  Also have the chassis down in the basement baking on the touchup paint job and hopefully should start getting this water cooling beast together tomorrow.  I'll threw some pics up in the morning, ol lady says it's bed time.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> ol lady says it's bed time.



Lucky you!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I tried to finish the Fillport hole last night but the shaking from the drill didn't help the pain so gave up.
> 
> After putting brakes on the car this morning I tried again and have the fillport hole almost done, just need to cut some more plastic under the mesh so the fillport sits correctly.  Also have the chassis down in the basement baking on the touchup paint job and hopefully should start getting this water cooling beast together tomorrow.  I'll threw some pics up in the morning, ol lady says it's bed time.



just be careful with the hand bro, better to rest it a few days than get work done now, but then have to complications.

I look forward to the pictures, but your health first bro


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just be careful with the hand bro, better to rest it a few days than get work done now, but then have to complications.
> 
> I look forward to the pictures, but your health first bro



Wait a minute. Didn't he just say that the "ol lady says it's bed time."???

No need for the hand!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wait a minute. Didn't he just say that the "ol lady says it's bed time."???
> 
> No need for the hand!!!!!!



  not nice  

He did say he had hurt his hand right?  Or did I confuse him for someone else?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not nice
> 
> He did say he had hurt his hand right?  Or did I confuse him for someone else?



Oh C,mon, that's why he said his hand hurt....and now he found the resolution!  LOL CP....

Hope no harm done I hope! I'm just being Facetious!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh C,mon, that's why he said his hand hurt....and now he found the resolution!  LOL CP....
> 
> Hope no harm done I hope! I'm just being Facetious!!



none from my side


----------



## alexp999 (May 21, 2009)

I thought he said he had his widsom teeth out?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> none from my side



Cheers!

Here's my latest CM690 Pics!! Sorry bout the cell phone action...

With Glorius bluelits added






From the front.





2X HD 3870 in Crossfire





Global Pic.





Again....sorry for the cell phone pics 

EDIT: For those (below) who didn't understand, I added 3 120 mm bluelit LEDs and a second HD 3870 in crossfire.


----------



## mav2000 (May 21, 2009)

Man please post better pics...I am barely able to figure out anything...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Man please post better pics...I am barely able to figure out anything...



Then you know not from hardware. Don't get me going. This is Kenkickr's thread. Be good.

Here it is before the changes. Read through. Be nice. CM RC690. Go back and compare. Those who know me will appreciate.

Sorry my pics are not up to your standard. 


ORIGINAL BUILD BACK IN JANUARY


----------



## mav2000 (May 21, 2009)

My friend I really want to see what you have done with the case and thats why I posted the pervious post. There was no intent to offend anyone. But if you could post pics like you have posted above, it would be easier for me to admire your work and learn a few things. Once again, I dont intend to offend you or anyone else, but I am sure you posted the pics for us to look at your work and learn a few things or give a few suggestions. If that be the case, would better pics not help?


----------



## kenkickr (May 21, 2009)

Looks very nice and tidy Chaotic.  Very funny Patty but I do have a girlfriend, and her name isn't Rosie Palms  Let me get some coffee in my system and I'll start to take some pics.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> My friend I really want to see what you have done with the case and thats why I posted the pervious post. There was no intent to offend anyone. But if you could post pics like you have posted above, it would be easier for me to admire your work and learn a few things. Once again, I dont intend to offend you or anyone else, but I am sure you posted the pics for us to look at your work and learn a few things or give a few suggestions. If that be the case, would better pics not help?



Didn't mean to get offended but I thought most people who read "sorry bout the cell phone pics" disclaimer might have figured out my good camera is in the shop. I'll make an exception here. Maybe you should take a look at the way you phrase it. Cheers. 



alexp999 said:


> I thought he said he had his widsom teeth out?


And was holding it with his hand....



kenkickr said:


> Looks very nice and tidy Chaotic.  Very funny Patty but I do have a girlfriend, and her name isn't Rosie Palms  Let me get some coffee in my system and I'll start to take some pics.



Oops...did I start a lame joke?  Thanks K. I'll try to post some better pics soon! I gotta make some coffee too! Happy Gaming!!


----------



## kenkickr (May 21, 2009)

No, It just took me a while to catch it since I just woke up 5min ago, love Tylenol PM

Update:  Adding the pics as promised

The top wire mesh getting a touchup:





Top piece that I need to cut some more plastic off of around the hole so the fillport fits properly:





Pics of the bottom fan holes cut out, the back fan mesh removed, and no HD cage after touchup:













Today I'm gonna go get some RC fuel line tubing to put around the fan holes, I may stick with it but may not depending on the locks.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> You'll have to keep me updated as much as possible, the turn out of this mod could decide weather I keep my 690 or not - no pressure though!





kenkickr said:


> I can do that.



Ha! Here's the pressure Kyle!!!



kenkickr said:


> No, It just took me a while to catch it since I just woke up 5min ago, love Tylenol PM
> 
> Update:  Adding the pics as promised
> 
> ...



Lookin' good, bro! So you are going with the 5.25" adapters behind the top fan Kenkickr?

I think I might go open air with my rig while I mod the case later this summer. That way it can keep crunching


----------



## kenkickr (May 21, 2009)

No cause after I get this all together I'm going to make a waterfall reservoir but I cut the HD cage down to just accomodate two HD's, probably going back to a RAID 0(either sell my 1TB and get two 500Gb's or get two SSD's when I have the cash).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I thought he said he had his widsom teeth out?



Maybe I mis read his post> Maybe he was saying the vibration from the dremel or whatever tool he was using was making it worth for him because he removed his wisdom tooth.  Sorry if I confused anyone


----------



## kenkickr (May 22, 2009)

I mentioned earlier I was going to get some RC fuel line and now I will show you why.  

Here is fuel line wrapped around the holes for the bottom two fans:





And here it is wrapped around the back fan hole with a fan installed: 





Still waiting on my Yate Loons but I feel I'm getting alot of stuff done while waiting.  Since this weekend is Memorial Day and I have my daughter this will probably be about it til Monday-Wednesday, it's gonna get a whole lota crazy then


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe I mis read his post> Maybe he was saying the vibration from the dremel or whatever tool he was using was making it worth for him because he removed his wisdom tooth.  Sorry if I confused anyone



Haha...that reminds me when I accidentally read CD's "condensation" as "constipation" in the TPU/WCG-Boinc thread!!  



kenkickr said:


> I mentioned earlier I was going to get some RC fuel line and now I will show you why.
> 
> Here is fuel line wrapped around the holes for the bottom two fans:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/IMG_0715.jpg
> ...



Wow that's lookin swell K. What a novel idea.

I'm gonna have to try to get Coolermaster to send me replacement fans for the ones that have LEDs burnt out...2 have 1 led burned and another has 2 leds burned. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

I remember that post chaotic, you dirty minded person


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Haha!!  wasn't just me...lol. Okay I started it but others participated.......and I'd rather say dyslexic...not dirty minded ! The ones who continued are dirty minded


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha...that reminds me when I accidentally read CD's "condensation" as "constipation" in the TPU/WCG-Boinc thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha!!  wasn't just me...lol. Okay I started it but others participated.......and I'd rather say dyslexic...not dirty minded ! The ones who continued are dirty minded




you got a point   dyslexic person


----------



## kenkickr (May 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha...that reminds me when I accidentally read CD's "condensation" as "constipation" in the TPU/WCG-Boinc thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have some extra Antec Tri-cools since I bought two of those Yate Loons...if they ever get here.  Those SOB's are now sitting in Orlando, FL when on Tuesday I requested 2-3 day Priority Mail for shipping.  If they are not here today FrozenCPU is going to here some shit from me.  

This morning after I drop off Rice Krispy treats for my daughters class I'm gonna run by Menards(hardware store) and get some screws for the rads and radiator.  I may also have to get a piece of aluminum/steel since the dual 120 rads do not fit properly on the top of the case.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I may have some extra Antec Tri-cools since I bought two of those Yate Loons...if they ever get here.  Those SOB's are now sitting in Orlando, FL when on Tuesday I requested 2-3 day Priority Mail for shipping.  If they are not here today FrozenCPU is going to here some shit from me.



That's 3 people with shipments delayed now this morning!!! What gives??? Fisrt MKmods, then ColdStorm and now you!?!?! Geez. Yeah that would be cool about the Antecs. Let me know  



kenkickr said:


> This morning after I drop off Rice Krispy treats for my daughters class I'm gonna run by Menards(hardware store) and get some screws for the rads and radiator.  I may also have to get a piece of aluminum/steel since the dual 120 rads do not fit properly on the top of the case.



Nice. Ya, the 690 is truly a unique case isn't it? Haha....Kenkickr: Modder/Baker


----------



## kenkickr (May 22, 2009)

Yah, believe it or not but I do most of the cooking in my house.  The only thing I do not cook is Chicken...can't stand the taste of it(PUKE)!!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2009)

Right, my 690 is up for grabs in the [FS] thread (link in sig) so anyone in the UK wanting to grab an excellent case for £45 DELIVERED, get yo' ass in that thread!


----------



## kenkickr (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to see I wasn't working fast enough for you  I wish i was in the UK, I'd grab that off your hands in no time.


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

Its fun watching cases progress... Nice job using RC hose for the fan holes, its always interesting seeing how others do things..


----------



## kenkickr (May 22, 2009)

I really didn't need it but just thought it would be one of those nice, "Look at me" mods cause I think it looks ALOT better than u-channel.


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

one other thing is it adds a bit of insulation to the fans to help cut down vibration.


----------



## kenkickr (May 23, 2009)

I was surprised as hell yesterday...my Yate Loons came in.  I did a test fit this morning to make sure they will fit under the top panel since it was the only thing I could do that is quite and I think a tear came to my eye


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 23, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I was surprised as hell yesterday...my Yate Loons came in.  I did a test fit this morning to make sure they will fit under the top panel since it was the only thing I could do that is quite and I think a tear came to my eye
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/IMG_0717.jpg



Haha!!  That's funny!  Looks like a good fit!!


----------



## MKmods (May 23, 2009)

looks like they were designed to be there...


----------



## kenkickr (May 23, 2009)

Oh yeah!!  I just got back from Menards, my daughter hated it but I kept the promise we'd go to Walmart so she can get something.  Picked up a sheet of steel and alot of screws.  I'm helping here ride a bike without training wheels since her mom doesn't so tonight I might get to cut some on that steel.


----------



## MKmods (May 23, 2009)

Compromises.... Lifes full of them.


----------



## kenkickr (May 23, 2009)

Especially to an 8yr old


----------



## Scrizz (May 23, 2009)

lol looking mighty fine there kenkickr


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 23, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Especially to an 8yr old



You sound like an awesome dad Kenkickr...I admire that. You daughter will remember you for the rest of her life for that!!


----------



## kenkickr (May 24, 2009)

We went on two bike rides so only got to cut the top of the case.  I enjoyed it and she is SO happy now she doesn't need training wheels.  She took off like a bat out of hell and only had one wipe out so I think she did awesome, of course I would think that being her dad and all!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 24, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> We went on two bike rides so only got to cut the top of the case.  I enjoyed it and she is SO happy now she doesn't need training wheels.  She took off like a bat out of hell and only had one wipe out so I think she did awesome, of course I would think that being her dad and all!!


----------



## kenkickr (May 27, 2009)

Hope everybody had a good Memorial Day weekend, I know I did but it's time to head back to work..on my day off!!  Today I should be getting this all wrapped up or very close to it but thought I'd throw up a couple pics of what I have done so far. 

As I mentioned earlier I bought a sheet of metal so I could place a dual 120 rad up top since on the 690 it's only spec'd for a dual 140.  I think it turned out nicely but wish I had a welder so I could make it really clean





Here is the top panel thrown on so you can see that the slim Yate Loons fit really well after throwing that sheet up there


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 27, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Hope everybody had a good Memorial Day weekend, I know I did but it's time to head back to work..on my day off!!  Today I should be getting this all wrapped up or very close to it but thought I'd throw up a couple pics of what I have done so far.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier I bought a sheet of metal so I could place a dual 120 rad up top since on the 690 it's only spec'd for a dual 140.  I think it turned out nicely but wish I had a welder so I could make it really clean
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/IMG_0718.jpg
> ...



Really nice work kenkickr!!


----------



## kenkickr (May 27, 2009)

Never underestimate the power of a DREMEL!!    I just did a test fit of the top mesh and is beautiful.  Later I'll take some pics but gonna take the case outside and give it a wipe-down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

kenkicr thats nice bro, love the end results


----------



## kenkickr (May 28, 2009)

Got some more pics for you

These two are after I finished getting everything attached:









I had to redo the pump cause my dumb ass had the intake and outtake backwards.  Figured it out and she's been bleedin for the last couple hours and so far no leaks.  I did zip-tie the cpu block to the grill on the board try since it bleeds alot better when sitting there:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

I absolutely love it dude   Looks very very nice


----------



## kenkickr (May 28, 2009)

Thanks.  I can't wait to get my system all back together and really start playing with the 720 and 4830's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Thanks.  I can't wait to get my system all back together and really start playing with the 720 and 4830's.



I can't wait till you do that so you can show us some benchmarks 

Yeah man this build is coming along great bro, lots of progress you have made my friend


----------



## CDdude55 (May 28, 2009)

Nice, makes me proud i have a CM690.


----------



## kenkickr (May 28, 2009)

It's only taken ALMOST A YEAR  I'm gonna be sad once I'm done but I have a Ultra Q-pack that soon will be kissed by the DREMEL  It's gonna be for my uncle with a Cardinals theme(my Cubs veins will burn making this J/K).

Once I get the system back together I have a few surprises I've been hiding from y'all and some I haven't finished yet.  Can we say stealth!?


----------



## MKmods (May 28, 2009)

Nice to see the H20 hardware being put to good use, well done.


----------



## kenkickr (May 28, 2009)

If it wasn't for you MK I wouldn't have it.  Thanks again and now I'm SO HAPPY!!


----------



## MKmods (May 28, 2009)

ur so welcome.. I cant wait to see how the GTZ works out (supposed to be a pretty good cooler)


----------



## kenkickr (May 28, 2009)

I'll definitely throw up results once I get everything together and play around with it.  

I'm overly surprised how quiet those Yate Loons are.  Now since I don't have my Antec Tri-cool blue led fans up top I'm debating about getting 1-2 UV cathode lights but when I take my led flashlight to the tubing it gives off a purple tint(the tubing is blue).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I'll definitely throw up results once I get everything together and play around with it.
> 
> I'm overly surprised how quiet those Yate Loons are.  Now since I don't have my Antec Tri-cool blue led fans up top I'm debating about getting 1-2 UV cathode lights but when I take my led flashlight to the tubing it gives off a purple tint(the tubing is blue).



UV is the way to go my friend.  I have had great success with A.C Ryans


----------



## Scrizz (May 28, 2009)

ooo me likey
shame i had to get rid of my CM690.
I liked the case


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 28, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> It's only taken ALMOST A YEAR  I'm gonna be sad once I'm done but I have a Ultra Q-pack that soon will be kissed by the DREMEL  It's gonna be for my uncle with a Cardinals theme(my Cubs veins will burn making this J/K).
> 
> Once I get the system back together I have a few surprises I've been hiding from y'all and some I haven't finished yet.  Can we say stealth!?



Don't worry kekickr...it's going on 5 months with my CM690 and I haven't even bought a dremel yet....I might beat your 1 year record!! 

Oh and the blue looks good! I can't wait to see hat the surprises are!! (we should have a drooling smiley!)


----------



## kenkickr (May 29, 2009)

Sorry guys but I didn't get it together last night cause I'm still bleeding it.  Getting close but I want to make sure there's hardly any bubbles.  

I think I'm just going to get some blue cold cathodes cause I screwed around with a UV light last night and I just can't stand looking at my case and the tubes showing up purple(PUKE).  My daughter would like it but she'll get her system of her own in due time.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

looking nice Ken


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Sorry guys but I didn't get it together last night cause I'm still bleeding it.  Getting close but I want to make sure there's hardly any bubbles.
> 
> I think I'm just going to get some blue cold cathodes cause I screwed around with a UV light last night and I just can't stand looking at my case and the tubes showing up purple(PUKE).  My daughter would like it but she'll get her system of her own in due time.



some blue cathodes will still look amazing I would say .  either way this system


----------



## kenkickr (May 29, 2009)

Hopefully it will still rock once I show the rest of the mods.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Hopefully it will still rock once I show the rest of the mods.



I know it will dude, so far this has been nothing less than expectacular


----------



## kenkickr (May 30, 2009)

Started to put everything together and guess what I noticed...a leak!  A barb came loose on one of the GPU blocks so wraped the threads with teflon tape and bleeding again  I didn't loose much water but air, air is everywhere

Question.  When I'm done with this should I even bother putting this in the case gallery?  I ask cause I see alot of trolls in there that will score 2-4 on some really nice cases that an idiot could see alot of work went into their project.  i just don't want to get pissed off enough to were I get banned from TPU.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 30, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Started to put everything together and guess what I noticed...a leak!  A barb came loose on one of the GPU blocks so wraped the threads with teflon tape and bleeding again  I didn't loose much water but air, air is everywhere
> 
> Question.  When I'm done with this should I even bother putting this in the case gallery?  I ask cause I see alot of trolls in there that will score 2-4 on some really nice cases that an idiot could see alot of work went into their project.  i just don't want to get pissed off enough to were I get banned from TPU.



Ya i don't know why its like that in the case gallery, low scores for some really nice stuffs.

Don't bother if you think there going to rate you the same and get you mad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

I never put my case in there.  You are better off here getting some opinions, where we won't lie to you


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 30, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya i don't know why its like that in the case gallery, low scores for some really nice stuffs.
> 
> Don't bother if you think there going to rate you the same and get you mad.





Chicken Patty said:


> I never put my case in there.  You are better off here getting some opinions, where we won't like to you



I agree. Some people will rate unfairly because of jealousy or whatever. As friends you'll definitely get a honest opinion from me and your work inspired me and actually influenced my case purchase decision...that'd make me feel good!


----------



## kenkickr (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I never put my case in there.  You are better off here getting some opinions, where we won't like to you



You don't like me! J/K  Thanks guys for your honest opinions

Tonight I'm having a little cook-out after work so probably not going to get to it but since were suppose to have rain I just might.  If I can't today then tomorrow I'll definitely be showing her off on here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> You don't like me! J/K  Thanks guys for your honest opinions
> 
> Tonight I'm having a little cook-out after work so probably not going to get to it but since were suppose to have rain I just might.  If I can't today then tomorrow I'll definitely be showing her off on here.



why you adding stuff to my post ?  

edited


----------



## MKmods (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I never put my case in there.  You are better off here getting some opinions, where we won't lie to you


I agree, I think the main prob is the #s in the gallery dont match up with their words (6=Excellent) to me in a scale of 1-10 excellent should be at a least an 8 or 9.

However I value the comments way more than the number system, so if you do post there focus on the comments (good and bad) instead of the #s.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I agree, I think the main prob is the #s in the gallery dont match up with their words (6=Excellent) to me in a scale of 1-10 excellent should be at a least an 8 or 9.
> 
> However I value the comments way more than the number system, so if you do post there focus on the comments (good and bad) instead of the #s.



that is also very true.  YOu have a good point and I do agree with you


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2009)

Yeah...comments are good....it really made me feel good when Martin Badowsky (Level Designer for Crytek) commented on my video 
Crysis Warhead: Below The Thunder in High Definition Stealth Part 1 

It also helped that he 5 starred it!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yeah...comments are good....it really made me feel good when Martin Badowsky (Level Designer for Crytek) commented on my video
> Crysis Warhead: Below The Thunder in High Definition Stealth Part 1
> 
> It also helped that he 5 starred it!!



nice gameplay dude, but I'm too patient for that, I gotta at least shoot someone, then hide


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 31, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yeah...comments are good....it really made me feel good when Martin Badowsky (Level Designer for Crytek) commented on my video
> Crysis Warhead: Below The Thunder in High Definition Stealth Part 1
> 
> It also helped that he 5 starred it!!



I turn on cloak then Sneak up, aim at their heads, switch to armor quickly, fire once and switch back to cloak straight away with 100 energy No one notices...


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 1, 2009)

Here it is all together boys

Flash on:






Flash off:





Here's a tease of OCCT GPU temps:





I tried 3.7 @ 1.45v and now I can make it between 12-15min before the system reboots, before I couldn't make it 2min.  I have a quest to hit 4Ghz with my 720 just for shits and giggles but right now I'm very happy with what I have gone to.  

I'm waiting on a new Power switch to come in before I start taking centerfold picks but that should be coming soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

ken that looks gorgeous bro.  I am really happy you got the results you did and I must say you worked hard for all this.  Really happy for you man, great work


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 1, 2009)

what are your cpu temps like
looks good m8


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is load with AMD Stability test:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

wow those temps are great ken.  Man thats half of what my i7 does under load   seriously half, see for yourself:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2009)

That is one sexy and neat watercooled CM690! WTG kenkickr!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 1, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That is one sexy and neat watercooled CM690! WTG kenkickr!!



It's only going to get better and neater from here.  Last night I couldn't stand seeing the few wires coming from the backside of the HD so since I have some sheet metal left I'm going to cut a piece back there to get rid of the ugly.  

One thing that surprised me is my X3 720 can unlock the 4th core but before it was very unstable.  I enabled it for the hell of it this morning and I couldn't believe it, stable!!  WCG had all 4 cores @ 100% so I did scans with Avast, Malwarebytes, and A-2 and it was still running fine after the scans completed.  

I forgot to take a snap of Furmark running this morning but I love water cooling  Not once did GPU1 go over 40.5 Celcius and GPU2 go over 42 Celcius(the 2nd card has always ran hot).  These temps were with a stability test @ 1680x1050 AF4x.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> It's only going to get better and neater from here.  Last night I couldn't stand seeing the few wires coming from the backside of the HD so since I have some sheet metal left I'm going to cut a piece back there to get rid of the ugly.
> 
> One thing that surprised me is my X3 720 can unlock the 4th core but before it was very unstable.  I enabled it for the hell of it this morning and I couldn't believe it, stable!!  WCG had all 4 cores @ 100% so I did scans with Avast, Malwarebytes, and A-2 and it was still running fine after the scans completed.
> 
> I forgot to take a snap of Furmark running this morning but I love water cooling  Not once did GPU1 go over 40.5 Celcius and GPU2 go over 42 Celcius(the 2nd card has always ran hot).  These temps were with a stability test @ 1680x1050 AF4x.



That's freakin' awesome!! You got a cherry 720


----------



## MKmods (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice, great job on getting it up and running.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 1, 2009)

Your up early MK  Thanks and by next Wed(my day off) it should be ready for some centerfold pics


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow those temps are great ken.  Man thats half of what my i7 does under load   seriously half, see for yourself:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090531/Capture250.jpg



I've thought about flashing to a newer bios cause I just can't believe the temps are that low.  The only issue I may have with that is no unlocking the 4th core


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, now that *does* look impressive. Very nice work ken!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great work Ken!!I like black
And CF is da bomb!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Did I make the 690 sexy enough for ya Kyle


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, you went above & beyond my expectations. Its such a shame that I have already sold mine or else, after seeing those, I may have done the same to it.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 1, 2009)

is the CM 690 better than the HAF 922?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> is the CM 690 better than the HAF 922?



It's cheaper, bout half the price with great cooling options. The HAF is a very good case too though.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 1, 2009)

looks better too IMO.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, if you do the right things with the CM690, it looks good to. I guess it's just a matter of taste. I prefer the simplistic look of the CM690. That huge 240mm (it is 240 is it?) fan on the side of the HAF makes me cringe.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 1, 2009)

230mm
it's not on the side of the HAF 922
unless you buy one to install.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Your up early MK  Thanks and by next Wed(my day off) it should be ready for some centerfold pics



 that dosent happen often I had to drive to Calif..


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm doing one more thing and I'm calling it quits, til I get another case.  My order came in today and I have a lovely Vandal Resistant Switch waiting to be installed.  If you don't know what the switch is here is a shot of it and the company, http://www.lamptron.com/product.php?p_id=4.  Mine has the black housing with Blue ring illumination.  Pics shall come soon.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

I love those switches.
(I just wish they were cheaper)

PS- its funny after going over this thread I notice how stuff looks so familiar (like the cooler and GPUs...)


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, I played with it(THE SWITCH) a little bit and I'm surprised by the led and the feel of the switch.  Definitely worth the extra you pay for them.

You know it MK.  It's so much easier to trade.  Oh yeah, the 4870's gonna get it tonight!!  The enzotech ramsinks came in.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice. 
I cut one of those switches apart before and changed the LED to a multi color one. Thats one of the cool things of having such a large diam switch.


----------

